# Esoteric clothing



## edgarm08 (Jan 16, 2011)

here sre some designs of my line wud luv some input


----------



## LVrelentlesswear (Feb 7, 2013)

I like them 
They are straight forward

Sent from my Note II using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Hucksdaddy (Mar 13, 2013)

Yup. Where can I buy transfers?


----------

